
Uh Oh, Arrington's CrunchPad Isn't Cheap - nreece
http://www.pcworld.com/article/169407/uh_oh_arringtons_crunchpad_isnt_cheap.html
======
ScottWhigham
No need to read it - they suspect it will be $400.

------
dan_the_welder
Arrington is smart. I am going to reserve judgment until I hold one in my
hands.

------
st3fan
I don't think $400 is that bad actually.

